# Spider ID ?



## Brettix (Oct 20, 2007)

Caught these guys today think they might be young funnel webbs,what do you think ?


----------



## falconboy (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm no expert but it looks like it. Hope they weren't in your clothes basket. :shock:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 20, 2007)

They either look like the funnel webs ... Looks like one I killed in my back yard a few days ago
Well I just went and had a look at my son's venoumous spider book thats a funnel web...


----------



## Brettix (Oct 20, 2007)

first pic is a different spider to the other 3 pics caught within 50m of each other.
Both look the same species though.


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 20, 2007)

how big are they??


----------



## Brettix (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool thanks thats what i was after.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 20, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> how big are they??


About 50mm


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 20, 2007)

They look the same different sex are normally different sizes so maybe females and males ummm there is the Tree Dwelling Funnelwebs then there are the Blue mountains funnelwebs so there ya go


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 20, 2007)

Atrax robustus is there spieces name common name we all know I hate them especially when i have a 16mth old who runs in the garden yuckky


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

You wouldn't have the Northern Tree Dwelling funnelweb. That doesn't occur near people, and usually lives around 40-50ft above the ground. They're apparently the most venomous spiders in the world!

I'm not sure if they are funnelwebs even (too thin legs, too big butt?) but I'm nowhere near an expert so don't even take that opinion on board hahaha. Did you find them in a web?


----------



## reptyle (Oct 20, 2007)

i would have said a Funnel Web, although it could quite likely be a female mouse spider. they look very similar IMO. im no expert though.
a relative of mine was bitten by a big black spider that was origionally thought to be a funnel web, but turned out to be a mouse spider. 
however, im sure someone can give you a more definent answer.


----------



## bylo (Oct 20, 2007)

it is some sort of funnel web for sure ,and gravid too .
were did you find here ?


----------



## sockbat (Oct 20, 2007)

They're bloody scary ones. They look like funnle webs. But i'm no expert.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

Definitly not a mouse spider. Mouse spiders are far stockier, with HUGE 'jaws' and 45 degree angled fangs


----------



## Brettix (Oct 20, 2007)

I found them under a log,there were alot of holes and webbs around them.
But these couldn't escape me fast enoughf haha lol


----------

